# What's your favorite album we never heard of?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In this thread, let's talk about our favorite albums....But don't bother to tell us about well-known stuff. Let's assume that we already know about anything from REM or Garth Brooks. This could be lesser-known artists, or maybe artists who were big long ago, but most KB members won't have heard of. If there are any Perry Como fans out there, this is your chance to come out of the closet! Tell us about the album, what type of music it is, and why you like it. Talk about an individual song or two if you desire.

And here's my contribution!

Songs for the Forgotten Future, Volume 1 

by Pinataland

link to MP3



link to CD



I would never have heard about this group or this album if it hadn't been featured on NPR back in 2004. Wikipedia describes Pinataland as "alternative rock", though I'd say they have a strong component of folk music. Most of their songs are about obscure but interesting historical events, and on this album they also began each track with a historical audio clip appropriate for each song. These are things like a humorous song from 1912<!>, an interview with astronaut Buzz Aldrin on his way to the Moon, a railroad tracklayers drinking song from the 1800s, and one clip from the Red Army Choir! The music and performance are pleasing (and I really like the music in one song, "Sleepwalker") but the real draw is the interesting lyrics and backstory.

It's interesting to try to figure out the event the song is about. I never did figure out a couple of them through listening, but fortunately their website has the lyrics for each track, and an explanation of what the introductory audio clip is:

http://www.pinataland.com/catalogue/songs-for-the-forgotten-future-vol-1

You can also listen to the songs themselves on their website<!>. But you really ought to buy the album!

My favorite songs are "The Devil's Airship" about a historical "flying saucer" craze, and "Sleepwalker" about the American railroads.

There is a second album "Songs from the Forgotten Future, Volume 2" which I also like, though not as well. And alas, they didn't do the introductory audio clips. Two of the songs, "Ota Benga's Name" from this album, and "The Fall of Sam Patch" from the second volume, actually inspired me to get and read books on the subjects of the songs!

So what is your favorite album we never heard of?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oooh, you beat me to it!  Just yesterday I was thinking that this would be a fun new topic.  Kind of like a challenge, to name something that almost nobody has ever heard of.

I have to go dig through the LPs to find a good one to post....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Easy choice for me: "Symbiosis" by Bill Evans.

My Amazon review:


> I first had this album on vinyl when I won it from my college's radio station back in the late '70s. I knew next to nothing about Bill Evans and absolutely nothing about the composer. I played it the afternoon I got it, then immediately played it again - I was totally entranced by it. Years later I replaced it with another vinyl copy when my original had become worn out. A couple years ago I was ecstatic to find it on CD and ordered it immediately.
> 
> This music is a very successful integration of jazz and modern symphonic styles and idioms. Evans' playing is impeccable and always tasty, the rhythm section complements his playing well, and it is all beautifully wrapped up with a string orchestra augmented by some talented jazz horn players. This recording would make my *very* short list of music I'd want with me if stranded on a deserted island. The finale never fails to leave me totally satisfied with its wonderful climax and resolution.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

This one may be well-known by some Harry Potter fans that frequent the board, but then again, maybe not, so I am giving my vote for "Fave album no one's ever heard of" to ...

Voldemort Can't Stop The Rock ,the 2nd album from Harry & The Potters. WHO?! You may be asking yourself, well, I'll tell you. Harry & The Potters are basically the punk rock band that Harry Potter would have formed if Quidditch hadn't been an optional after school activity for him. The band is made up of brothers, Paul & Joe DeGeorge & a few other rotating members & they both portray themselves as Harry from different years of his school days. They were the first Harry Potter fan-band and have been followed by groups like The Whomping Willows, Draco & the Malfoys,Tonks & The Aurors & many more. Harry & The Potters music is infectious, FUN and will make any Harry Potter fan want to rock out!

I've seen these guys perform twice at my local public library (yeah, I said they do concerts in libraries...lol) and they are FANTASTIC! This album in particular has some of their best stuff on it, in my opinion. "The Human Hosepipe", an ode to Cho Chang & her constant water works will have you laughing, singin along and shouting AMEN! Fave line in the song has to be, _"...because I'd rather not talk about your dead, ex-boyfriends over coffee.."_ The title track, "Voldemort Can't Stop The Rock!" & "Dumbledore's Army" are both total anthems for every Potter fan or anyone that just kind of wants to sing about sticking it to the man. Their first album, aptly titled, Harry & The Potters, is also wonderful & contains what is probably my favorite Harry & The Potters song of all time, "The Foil" ... it's a tune about Draco & his hatred of Harry, and yes, it sort of rules! If you love Harry Potter & think you could love Wizard Rock, give them a listen.



Looks like the CD is not available on Amazon at the moment, but the MP3 can be downloaded & the CD is available (along with all their others) via the band's website, http://harryandthepotters.com/ 
Their music is also available for download through iTunes.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ghost Reveries by Opeth.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

modwheelmood - pearls to pigs

http://www.amazon.com/Pearls-To-Pigs-Explicit/dp/B002BWUQR2

modwheelmood is Alessandro Cortini (best known from his stint with Nine Inch Nails from 2004-2008, which is how I found out) and Pelle Hillstrom (guitarist from Abandoned Pools). Together they make some really unique and beautiful music. The coolest thing about pearls to pigs is that it is a collection of three eps plus an additional disc of outtakes/demos that almost flow as well as the eps (also it is 37 songs for $9).

It's hard for me to explain so check out this video of Alessandro doing a live show...by himself (from the first EP, the video is missing part of the beginning)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know about favorite but here are some I really enjoy that I don't think get enough recognition.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

One of my favorite albums to listen to is sort of folksy, by Circe Link:



One of my other favorite album I can almost guarantee nobody's heard of is Open Mind, by Open Mind. I only have one CD by them and it's not available anywhere online. DH compares it to Indigo Girls. I'm sooooooooo glad this thread exists, because I was looking for a link to their music (hey, you never know) and found out they just had a 15-year reunion and released a new CD! I'm going to have to buy it.  They also played one of their original songs - so this isn't the original cut, but this is one of the songs on the album:





Off to go buy their new album now! THANKS!


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

Congac and Balogna by Doug and The Slugs


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Wardruna--Runjalod-Gap Var Ginnunga

In fact, I think I'll listen to it right now!


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

_Colors_ by Ken Nordine

_Colors_ is spoken-word jazz that started as a series of radio commercials for a paint company that invited you to "see with your eyes."


----------



## JJWestendarp (Nov 2, 2010)

Days of the New II - Days of the New

I think a lot of people under-appreciate this album. Very different from the first, but in a good way.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

Here are a few for you:

Psykosonik - "Unlearn":  Very atmospheric psybient mildly electronic album.  PLEASE don't be fooled by this group's first terrible "techno" record.  Blech.  Unlearn is without adoubt my favorite album ever and NO ONE has heard of it.

The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble - "selftitled"  - dark jazz with a creepy almost-gothic vibe to it.  Great for writing.

Brian Eno - "The Shutov Assembly" - Probably his best ambient album that got VERY little respect.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

WHY2KEILIDH by Howie MacDonald.
He's a Cape Breton fiddler and very, very funny. I listen to this album when I need a pick-me-up and it never fails to do the job.  Kind of hard to get if you live in the US, but available from online sources.

The following was copied from this website: http://www.sfcelticmusic.com/Capebret/capebcds.htm

Howie MacDonald - is one of the most beloved fiddlers in Cape Breton for both his winning personality and his fine fiddling. Exposed to millions as a fiddler with The Rankin Family (alternating on fiddle and piano with John Morris Rankin), Howie also has some fine "solo" albums. *The dance last night * is a whimsical journey that has Howie playing 8 instruments and doing the voices of several local characters on the drive to the dance, the music, the dancing, the fight, the drunken dancers leaving...In an amusing way, it puts the music back in the context in which it is generally played and heard. 
WHY2KEILIDH (1999 self-produced) picks up where The dance last night left off. Seems like the boys didn't go straight home to sleep, but ended up at a post-dance house party. This all has to be kept secret from various bosses and acquaintances which is tricky given the party line on the phone. Howie has his loving finger on the foibles of our dysfunctional friends. The musical arrangements are under no better control than the neighbors, and trad artists like J.P. Cormier and Gordie Sampson are sitting on the couch playing trad tunes on electric guitars to arrangements that the Spice Girls might use... J.P. ripping through some strathspeys and reels on banjo...Sets titled "Old Scotty Stuff"...watch out, the dancers are getting their second wind... It's parties like this that give the Cape Bretoners their reputation. Howie's answer to the Why 2 Keilidh question is simple --it's irresistible fun. This CD is not for straight-laced traditional music purists, though there is plenty of traditional music on this CD, but a fun romp through some tunes from some very fine musicians--that is if you don't hurt yourself laughing too hard. (Highly Recommended)


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

When DH and I were in college, we went to a little bar and heard a guy singing with his guitar. He was wonderful, and I immediately fell in love with his music. His name was Bill Wilson. He died young of a massive heart attack. I doubt you can even get his music in mp3 format.

http://www.billwilsonmusic.net/discography.cfm


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

How about Quiet Village by Martin Denny.
He first recorded Exotica which then became the name of the music genre.



Just sayin....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love anything by Gary Morris, and the album entitled "Bring Him Home and Other Prayers" is wonderful. 

I also love anything by Tom Jones, with "Move Closer" being a lesser known, but great, album. 

When I lived in Monterrey, Mexico, I became acquainted with Jose Jose's music, and I have "Lo Mejor de Lo Mejor" and "Serie Platino 20 Exitos: Jose Jose, Vol. 2 on my iPhone and iPad.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> How about Quiet Village by Martin Denny.
> He first recorded Exotica which then became the name of the music genre.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Geoff. My DH collects Exotica and has a HUGE collection of albums (and reel to reel). When we went to Oahu last April, we actually saw the Shell Bar which is the birthplace of Exotica. It was in the Hilton complex and was about to be torn down to make something else of that space. We managed to get pics before they gutted it and when standing there on the stage, I could just imagine how it looked and sounded in its prime.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

The Indelicates. They're probably better known in the UK than they are here in the US.

 

They're a sort of indie/alt/punk (but not nihilistic) band that's heavy on piano and guitars linked with clever lyrics.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Hinewehi Mohi's _Oceania_. Absolutely gorgeous contemporary Maori music.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

Since I suck at picking just 1 favorite anything, I wanted to add another album to the thread. My taste in music is pretty all over the place, and as much as I do love Wizard Rock (see above post) I am also a complete and utter Clannad fangirl! I've loved them since I was in Jr. High (back in the early 80's) but they've ben around since the early 70's making the MOST amazing fusion of traditional Celtic music & pop that you will ever hear!

I'm sure many of the board members from the UK will have heard of them, but they're not that well-known stateside, so I am giving you the heads up. They are just brilliant! In all honesty I love all of their stuff, but I think the album, Macalla , released originally in 1990, really contains some of their best stuff. There is literally NOT a track on this album that I don't love. The music is haunting and soothing and the Gaelic tracks will still get under your skin even if you don't speak the language. I'd also recommend the albums "Legend", "Magical Ring" & "Sirius" as three others that really capture the rich flavor of this band.

​


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Tales of Mystery and Imagination by The Alan Parsons Project. Great 70s concept album and macabre poetry all in one!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

John Hamilton said:


> Tales of Mystery and Imagination by The Alan Parsons Project. Great 70s concept album and macabre poetry all in one!


Oooh, that is indeed a good one!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Really liked this band from late sixties and very early seventies with their self titled album, Frijid Pink.
They were so popular in their native Detroit at that time, a fledgling, no name group called Led Zeppelin (just getting started with what was left of the Yardbirds) opened for them in the Grande Ballroom of that city.
Their cover of _House of the Rising Sun_, is my favorite version of the song.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Just one?

How about The Smiths - Louder than Bombs ...









and, just for good measure, Lords of Acid - Lust


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Smile is my favorite. ]


T.L., I love Smile. The first time I heard it, I remember thinking, "Oh my God, this is one of the best things I've ever heard in my life." I think my favorite piece on there is the suite that starts with "Wonderful" and ends with "Surf's Up." Amazing music.

Another little-known album I love is Out Of The Cradle by Lindsey Buckingham. It was his first solo album after he left Fleetwood Mac. There were no major hits off of it, but there isn't a bad song on there. One of my favorite albums by anyone.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

"Above" by a band called Mad Season 1995. Lead singer was Layne Staley (of Alice in Chains)


----------



## Bixso (Mar 29, 2019)

As far as Western music is concerned, definitely a group called Repercussions from the 90s (and I was like 4 years old when they hit the scene, but thanks to Pandora, I found out about their music. They are a group which was formed by members from another ensemble called Groove Collective. Their North American debut, which is the "Earth and Heaven" album. Yes. Such a nice world R&B/soul/jazz mix. They had a second album, (which is also technically billed as their debut abroad as well) called "Charmed Life", which is good as well.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repercussions_(band)_


















An honorable mention for foreign music. Pizzicato Five's Columbia Records debut, "Bellissima" (Translated to "Beautiful" in English from French) Album. With Mamiko Sasaki and Takao Tajima (who goes by the alias Original Love as well) being lead vocalists. Pizzicato Five was a Japanese band put together from Flipper's Guitar. I like their more unknown R&B/Soul ensemble from their debut release.. The later more popular Pizzicato Five in my opinion is a completely different group, and only shares the band name, and did more electronic/experimential stuff (and were later featured on Futurama) But their "Bellissima" album is so lovely.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pizzicato_Five


----------



## Nina Huffney (Apr 28, 2019)

_Paleophonic_ - *The Rubinoos*: Always ones for old-school pop aesthetics.







_The Big Shot Chronicles_ and _2 Steps From The Middle Ages_ - *Game Theory*: R.I.P. Scott Miller.












_Move Me_ - *Midge Ure*: I only found out about this album from watching his concert video 'Rewind: The Greatest Hits Tour'.







_Swoon_ - *Prefab Sprout*: First album - before they got polished up.







_A Map Of The Floating City_ - *Thomas Dolby*: Not widely known possibly due to its unconventional recording (on a 1930s lifeboat) and the staggered release of its tracks.







_Monte Warden_: Rockabilly reminiscent of Buddy Holly. I'm not a fan of country music, but I like this.







_Amarok_ - *Mike Oldfield*: A challenging listening experience only partly due to being one sixty-minute track. I wonder if it would be more popular if listeners knew they'd be getting three climaxes in the final ten minutes. 







_Young Lions_, _Inner Revolution_, and _Here_ - *Adrian Belew*: That's right - three albums. Seriously, I don't know anyone else who listens to this artist.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Pandemonium by Bellowhead


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

THE TAIN - HORSLIPS 

A 70s Folk-rock group from Ireland, with a concept album doing a new take on an old legend. It's been a favorite of mine for over 40 years now.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Private Eyes by Tommy Bolin.


----------



## Bixso (Mar 29, 2019)

N.E.R.D.'s Seeing Sounds, is such a nice album. It's a band that Pharrell Williams created with his creative partner Chad Hugo, and rapper Shay Haley. It's a nice R&B/Alternative Rock/Space/Psychopathic vibe lol. I remember being in my senior year of High School, loving this album so much. So underrated.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Guess I'll add an update to this old thread. Anyone heard of the group "Thank You Scientist"? Sort of progressive rock with an almost jazz/metal fusion sound at times.

Probably their most popular tune (among those who know them) off of their "Stranger Heads Prevail" album:






I discovered them a couple years ago when looking up the song "Psychopomp", which the Bluecoats drum corps used in their show that summer:


----------



## Nina Huffney (Apr 28, 2019)

_Thank You Scientist_ is entirely new to me, *NogDog*. In the first video, I did not expect such a voice to come from that visage.  I think your 'jazz/metal fusion' description is appropriate.  And am I imagining a hint of klezmer in the second video?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Nina Huffney said:


> ...And am I imagining a hint of klezmer in the second video?


That's definitely what I hear. 

Just to complete the circle, it was the use of "Psychopomp" as both the opener and closer in the Bluecoats' 2017 show that got me interested:






Last summer, Thank You Scientist recorded "FXMLDR" with the Bluecoats in preparation for the release of the "Terraformer" album in 2019:


----------



## Bixso (Mar 29, 2019)

Earth Wind and Fire's Recent albums that nobody ever talks about.

Show Me The Way (feat. Raphael Saadiq) [2005, Illumination album.]





Suppose You Like Me [2009, Promise album.]





Love Is Law [2013, Now Then & Forever album. Which was promoted heavily on HSN/Home Shopping Network with live peformances]


----------



## Bixso (Mar 29, 2019)

The APX - Amplified Experiment album. They are a youtube band that has good retro urban sound to them.








https://www.amazon.com/Amplified-Experiment-APX/dp/B07SCRQ3VC/ref=tmm_vnl_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## BT Keaton (Feb 10, 2020)

My favourite albums run the gamut; from Fleetwood Mac, Tom Petty, the Gin Blossoms, Toad the Wet Sprocket, but here's two that I often recommend and nobody knows them:

"Carnival" by Moke










Fm-84


----------



## Bixso (Mar 29, 2019)

Swing Out Sister (Who was a big 80s New Wave band)- Get In Touch With Yourself album [1992]. This album shows a different style to them, and is a more jazzy/soulful R&B type approach.


----------



## BT Keaton (Feb 10, 2020)

Fantastic synthwave stuff. Love the track "Let's Talk"


----------



## dm_pb_tx (Feb 7, 2012)

Spooky Two by Spooky Tooth. I loved that album. Don't have it anymore but noticed it's available on Amazon (CD) for $18. As for a single, I liked Shake Russel's _Deep in the West_.

I remember at the time (I was a fully accredited hippie!), I could not understand why it did not get more airplay (FM, yeah!) Don't much listen to music anymore although I still play acoustic guitar now and again. Mostly write. It was a good rock album that did not degrade into screaming and noise. Zeppelin was like that, one of the last great true hard rock bands before it all went to sh*t. My apologies if I stepped on your particular generation.

The big change in music through the years (IMO) was that back then the entire album was good. Then it changed to only certain tracks were good. Now, I don't know anymore. The only thing I listen to on Sirius/XM (and only in the car at that) is Coffee House. I have discovered several songs I like in the past 2 to 3 years that way. I have to write in silence so that cut down on my audible life.


----------



## Vordus (12 mo ago)

The new Haiduk album _Diabolica_ [death metal]


----------



## Vordus (12 mo ago)




----------

